# Suggestions for Christmas in New Zealand?



## L.W.B (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi there,

Me and my partner have recently relocated from the UK to Auckland. There is only the two of us and we were trying to think of some ideas for where to spend Christmas? We ideally would like to get out of city and stay somewhere beautiful for the few days around that period. Has anyone got any good suggestions/experiences/places they could recommend us to go? We have a car and also don't mind getting a flight out somewhere. We have already booked up to go to Queenstown for New Year which looking forward to!

Many thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

L.W.B said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Me and my partner have recently relocated from the UK to Auckland. There is only the two of us and we were trying to think of some ideas for where to spend Christmas? We ideally would like to get out of city and stay somewhere beautiful for the few days around that period. Has anyone got any good suggestions/experiences/places they could recommend us to go? We have a car and also don't mind getting a flight out somewhere. We have already booked up to go to Queenstown for New Year which looking forward to!
> 
> Many thanks!


It depends how much you want to spend - but how about the Duke of Marlborough Hotel in Russell? They do a great Christmas Day and sitting on the balcony with a glass of Sav watching the sun go down is one of our favourite pastimes.

Cheaper options - there are a number of restaurants in Central Auckland that will do Christmas dinner (but try and book early). Or go camping on the Coromandel Peninsula.

If you want to stay at home and do something (which is what we usually do), head for one of the beaches with a picnic. We usually go for a walk along Maraetai Beach. There's something very special about seeing a gazebo with a family barbecue and a fully decorated Christmas tree!

One thing to remember: everything closes on Christmas day - you can't even buy a drink unless you are lucky enough to be eating in a restaurant. So plan accordingly, regardless of where you go.

And sit back, chill out, and enjoy!


----------

